# 2L DIY CO2 - 4 bubbles a second how do I slow it down.



## EnderUK (Nov 16, 2013)

So I decided to try diy CO2 to give my plants a bit of a boast in my 125L. Read up an prepared the mix:

1.75L tank water
200g of raw sugar
1 tsp of black treacle
1 tsp of baking soda
2 tsp of protein shake
1 tsp of marmite
1/2 tsp of wine yeast

I was expecting around 0.5-1 bubble a second but was completely blown away at 4 a second.

There seems to be lots of methods to increase the output. How do I decrease it. Should I simply try 1/4 of the amounts used other than the sugar?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

This is one of the problems with DIY CO2 they are very hard to regulate and get a consistent flow over the life of the batch. you just have to experiment with it. The easiest way to regulate the CO2 is to vent the excess.

R


----------



## EnderUK (Nov 16, 2013)

rickey said:


> This is one of the problems with DIY CO2 they are very hard to regulate and get a consistent flow over the life of the batch. you just have to experiment with it. The easiest way to regulate the CO2 is to vent the excess.
> 
> R


I got a valve with the co2 kit which I took out because I didn't want pressure build up. I guess I could put it back in as a vent valve on a T. Cheers for the input.


----------



## EnderUK (Nov 16, 2013)

Okay I got it stable by adding jelly/jello into the mix.

1.25L tank water
200g of raw sugar
2 packs of jelly/jello
2 tsp of black treacle
2 tsp of protein shake
2 tsp of marmite
let set over night

1/2 tsp of wine yeast+1tsp sugar+250ml of tank water left over night to activate.

left it a day and a half in a spare tank before moving it to the main tank this morning to make sure it was stable.

I've got the valve in the line now and tweaked it to 1.5 bubbles a second with the drop checker a dark green colour. Pressure in the bottle is about 0.25bar. The lights go on and the air pump goes off in a couple of hours so I'll monitor it closely then.


----------

